
What if you could only move your eyeballs? - robg
http://www.esquire.com/features/unspeakable-odyssey-motionless-boy-1008?src=rss
======
shutter
Eh, Stephen Hawking seems to be doing OK.

------
quasimojo
just ask the really fat guy down the aisle

